# 14' Indian River outdoorsman



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

Tugger_Knot_ said:


> I picked up this 14ft Indian River fiberglass tunnel hull canoe for a few hundred bucks off CL Figured it would be a fun Corona project while I have a bunch of down time. I don't plan on doing much to it. Looking for a motor and push pole for now. Have yet to get on the water to see how stable it is. There are a couple of good videos on YouTube of guys that have done some cool builds and I saw a few ancient posts on here. I'll be targeting the flats and marshes in the Galveston, TX area. Any current or previous Indian River owners on here let me know what you think. Thanks!


Cool little boat! Good luck with the build.


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Those are sweet little boats. i think i saw this one on craigslist haha.
if your on instagram look up el_flyfinger86 and devinmaggio. they are killing it in their indian rivers


----------



## Tugger_Knot_ (May 29, 2020)

Dobre said:


> Those are sweet little boats. i think i saw this one on craigslist haha.
> if your on instagram look up el_flyfinger86 and devinmaggio. they are killing it in their indian rivers


Awesome thanks! Yeah the guy wanted wayyyyy too much for it but I walked away with it for my offer. Took it out yesterday and got a red so she works.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

A jackplate is one of the best mods in these small canoes. Elflyflinger as mentioned above built a similar design to mine I built a long time ago. 

it will get you another 3-4” shallower running than factory.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

What size outboard are you thinking of running? I have a couple 9.9 Merc's collecting dust in College Station or POC. BTW, I did that boat!


Michael


----------



## Tugger_Knot_ (May 29, 2020)

Defin


texasag07 said:


> A jackplate is one of the best mods in these small canoes. Elflyflinger as mentioned above built a similar design to mine I built a long time ago.
> 
> it will get you another 3-4” shallower running than factory.


Definitely need to look into a jack plate! Was it easier to fabricate/make?


----------



## Tugger_Knot_ (May 29, 2020)

SeaDrifter said:


> What size outboard are you thinking of running? I have a couple 9.9 Merc's collecting dust in College Station or POC. BTW, I did that boat!
> 
> 
> Michael


I'm looking for a 6hp which is pretty much as big as you can run on it. 4hp or less is recommended. Wish I could run a 9!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I would bet a 6 is going to be a lot of weight for that skinny transom but I could be wrong.

My buddy ran a 3.5 on his which was about perfect with the weight of the jackplate. His was heavy as he wanted it adjustable and we made it from steel instead of aluminum. The difficulty will all depend on your fabrication skills.


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Tugger_Knot_ said:


> I'm looking for a 6hp which is pretty much as big as you can run on it. 4hp or less is recommended. Wish I could run a 9!


i think a 6hp would be fine. Where around gaveston are you located? ill keep an eye out for one. Id also just make a jackplate out of aluminum angle. Its real easy. Look up diy gheenoe jackplates. 



SeaDrifter said:


> What size outboard are you thinking of running? I have a couple 9.9 Merc's collecting dust in College Station or POC. BTW, I did that boat!
> 
> 
> Michael


What year 9.9 mercs do you have?? 
I might need one for one of my gheenoes... im in Conroe


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Dobre said:


> What year 9.9 mercs do you have??
> I might need one for one of my gheenoes... im in Conroe


 I sent you a message about them...


Michael


----------



## Tugger_Knot_ (May 29, 2020)

So 


texasag07 said:


> I would bet a 6 is going to be a lot of weight for that skinny transom but I could be wrong.
> 
> My buddy ran a 3.5 on his which was about perfect with the weight of the jackplate. His was heavy as he wanted it adjustable and we made it from steel instead of aluminum. The difficulty will all depend on your fabrication skills.[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## Tugger_Knot_ (May 29, 2020)

Dobre said:


> i think a 6hp would be fine. Where around gaveston are you located? ill keep an eye out for one. Id also just make a jackplate out of aluminum angle. Its real easy. Look up diy gheenoe jackplates.
> 
> 
> What year 9.9 mercs do you have??
> I might need one for one of my gheenoes... im in Conroe


I actually live in midtown Houston but would travel for a good motor


----------



## Tugger_Knot_ (May 29, 2020)

Popped a 2.5hp Mercury on the back. Definitely need to fabricate a jack plate for it but she's good for now! Got the girlfriend on her first redfish too.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Any updates to your canoe-life? I'm eyeing one that just popped up in CS. Do you think the Outdoorsman is stable enough for a kid to ride up front?


----------



## Mcmattwich (Mar 18, 2021)

Tugger_Knot_ said:


> I picked up this 14ft Indian River fiberglass tunnel hull canoe for a few hundred bucks off CL Figured it would be a fun Corona project while I have a bunch of down time. I don't plan on doing much to it. Looking for a motor and push pole for now. Have yet to get on the water to see how stable it is. There are a couple of good videos on YouTube of guys that have done some cool builds and I saw a few ancient posts on here. I'll be targeting the flats and marshes in the Galveston, TX area. Any current or previous Indian River owners on here let me know what you think. Thanks!


Hey, I just joined this forum, so excuse me responding to an old post, I was searching for some additional ideas for my microskiff conversion of sorts on this very canoe, I've had mine for several years. Was curious how it all came out and if you did anything cool with it? I noticed the conversations on hp. They're rated for 5 I believe I recall, I initially ran a 6 hp tohatsu longshaft (just what I had), and after a low hanging bridge related incident I ended up having to replace the transom, which I hardcore reinforced, as well as raised a bit while I was at it. After glassing the bottom for good measure (hate the "flex" feeling it irks my paranoia of the Florida water) along with some other structural beef ups, she runs a 9.9 Johnson seahorse like a dream.


----------



## Thegreenbean (Oct 2, 2021)

Mcmattwich said:


> Hey, I just joined this forum, so excuse me responding to an old post, I was searching for some additional ideas for my microskiff conversion of sorts on this very canoe, I've had mine for several years. Was curious how it all came out and if you did anything cool with it? I noticed the conversations on hp. They're rated for 5 I believe I recall, I initially ran a 6 hp tohatsu longshaft (just what I had), and after a low hanging bridge related incident I ended up having to replace the transom, which I hardcore reinforced, as well as raised a bit while I was at it. After glassing the bottom for good measure (hate the "flex" feeling it irks my paranoia of the Florida water) along with some other structural beef ups, she runs a 9.9 Johnson seahorse like a dream.


do you have any pictures of your build?


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Did you guys replace the slat-style seating? I've put gel-foam cushions on them, but that's temporary and really ugly. Looking for ideas that do not negatively impact the structure of the canoe. Thanks


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

I used to just sit on my square throwable cushion, but upgraded a few years ago to a stadium type seat with a back.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

krash said:


> I used to just sit on my square throwable cushion, but upgraded a few years ago to a stadium type seat with a back.


I know this isnt my thread, but we're all on the topic... I load my canoe on the roof rack of my Explorer. My only passengers thus far have been my 7 or my 9 year old son. I load the old girl by myself, so it's important that everything is flush below the side rail of the canoe so I can slide it on the roof. I guess I need to look into a removable stadium style seat... thanks for the idea.


----------

